# Decorating on Oct 1st



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was going to put my Halloween decoration out on the 8th, but I can't wait any more so it is going out on the 1st of Oct.

Are there others that are putting it out on the 1st as well? Or is there another date you have in mind?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be getting started on the 1st. I'll be busting out the mailbox skeletons as well as adding one more to the concrete post that's just up a little ways from the mailbox.

I can hardly wait!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't wait either. I can't wait to see the passer-by's faces when I roll that crypt out in my front yard. Then when I turn that baby on and the lights start dimming and flash on the crypt and around the yard. It is going to be cool.

Of course, I just got a message on my blog from kevin242 that he already has his stuff out and that I should do that now. Man, I would love to but the wife will have my butt. Better stick to the plan.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

all i have at the moment, because space permits is a cheapo glow in the dark skeleton in my window, and a countdown, my room is at the front of the house, so people will see it


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mollins said:


> all i have at the moment, because space permits is a cheapo glow in the dark skeleton in my window, and a countdown, my room is at the front of the house, so people will see it


Yes, but you have start decorating already. Doesn't matter how much, but you have done it already.

I have all my stuff in the back yard waiting. Just like solders in the waiting. waiting for the 1st to attack. It sounds good anyway. :googly:


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

heres a crappy pic


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

In a few weeks we'll start putting out all the lights on the 6' hedge that runs the length of the front yard. Then around the 20th we'll start running the small axeworthy, and any other of the decorations that we can keep out of harms reach. we live next door to the local vandal, who always has his worthless friends hanging around. We won't actually set up the main display until the Thursday before Halloween. It's not only the worry over theft and vandalism, we think that it spoils the fear, if they're used to seeing it up everyday for a month.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did anyone put anything up yet? I have the first wave of stuff out. I have the crypt, scarecrow, and corpses out now. I have had so many people comment on the crypt and FCG. I even had a lady offer me money to build her one too. Of course, I told her my wife would divorce me if I had another crypt on the patio for 3 months. Here is some 1st day pictures. The crypt looks like it is on an angle but it isn't that bad.


----------

